# الكلوروفورم



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
_​_
__




__انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي._
_




الاسم النظامي : 1,1,1- ثلاثي كلورو ميثان
الاسم الشائع : الكلورفورم
الصيغة الجزيئية : CHCl3
الصيغة البنائية :




طرق تحضير الكلورفورم :
1-عن طريق تفاعل الكلور مع الميثان في عدة مراحل تتم بوجود الضوء ففي الأولي نحصل على كلوريد الميثل
وفي المرحلة الثانية نحصل على ثنائي كلوريد الميثيلين وفي المرحلة الثالثة نحصل على الكلورفورم كما يلي:



_[/URL]_[/IMG]
2- عن طريق الأختزال الجزئي لرابع كلوريد الكربون كما في المعادلة:
CCl4+H2 ------->CHCl3+HCl
3- يحضر أيضا بطريقة صناعية عامة تسمى "تفاعل الهالوفورم".
وتمر هذه الطريقة الصناعية بعدة تفاعلات يمكن أيجازها كما يلي:
CH3-CH2-OH+Cl2----------->CH3-CHO+2HCl
CH3-CHO+2C2H5OH---------->CH3CH(OC2H5)2+H2O
CH3CH(OC2H5)2+3Cl2--------->CCl3.CH(OC2H5)2+3HCl
CCl3.CH(OC2H5)2+H2O---------->CCl3.CHO+2C2H5OH
CCl3.CHO+Ca(OH)2------------> 2CHCl3+(HCOO)2Ca
4- من الأسيتون:-



_[/URL]_[/IMG]
الخواص الفيزيائية للكلورفورم:
1) سائل شفاف ذو رائحة مقبولة
2) يغلى في درجة حرارة63م وهو أثقل من الماء .
3) لايذوب في الماء ولايشتعل في درجات الحرارة العادية.
* إستخدامات الكلوروفورم:
1) يستخدم الكلوروفورم كمادة مخدرة بعد خلطة مع الأثير, ولهذا الغرض يجب أن يكون الكلوروفورم نقيا.وبما أن الكلورفورم يتفاعل مع الهواء ويكون غاز الفوسجين السام جدا لذا يجب وضعه في قوارير بنية تملاء إلى آخرها بالكلوروفورم حتى يتجنب تفاعل الكلوروفورم مع الهواء.
وكذلك يضاف إليها قليلا(2%) من الكحول حتى يتفاعل مع الفوسجين السام ويحوله إلى مادة غير سامه هي "كربونات ثنائي -الأثيل". 
وبالله التوفيق _​


----------

